# Koga-Ryu



## Omar B (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey guys.  So I've got a question.  Since I'm a karate guy and know next to nothing about ninja I wanted to find something out.  There's a dojo up the street from my house that says it's Koga-Ryu, but the sign also has karate, juitsu, kickboxing and a whole bunch of other stuff.  I've never seen inside the dojo because it's a door on the ground floor and the windows upstairs are always closed.

So is Koga-Ryu a legit form of ninjitsu?  He seems to be listing off a few MAs on his sign.  If the door were ever open I would go up there and sign up.  Would be nice traveling 4 blocks to work out.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 21, 2007)

Search the forum; this gets addressed a lot.

The bottom line is that there definitely once was a Koga-ryu style of ninjutsu in Japan.  There's no evidence that anything calling itself Koga-ryu today has any connection to that, however.

Personally, I'd be cautious about a school teaching "karate, jujitsu, kickboxing and a whole bunch of other stuff" unless ther are several different instructors, anyway.  That's just a lot of stuff for one person to teach effectively.


----------



## The Game (Nov 21, 2007)

"Any actual direct lineage of the K&#333;ga-ry&#363; ended with the death of Fujita Seiko on January 14, 1966. In an interview given to the 1963 edition of Bugei Ryuha Daijiten, a record of legitimate martial art schools, when asked if he had taught Koga Ryu Ninjutsu to anyone, Fujita Seiko indicated that 'nobody knows this ryu today.'"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kōga-ryū


----------



## MJS (Nov 21, 2007)

Omar B said:


> Hey guys. So I've got a question. Since I'm a karate guy and know next to nothing about ninja I wanted to find something out. There's a dojo up the street from my house that says it's Koga-Ryu, but the sign also has karate, juitsu, kickboxing and a whole bunch of other stuff. I've never seen inside the dojo because it's a door on the ground floor and the windows upstairs are always closed.
> 
> So is Koga-Ryu a legit form of ninjitsu? He seems to be listing off a few MAs on his sign. If the door were ever open I would go up there and sign up. Would be nice traveling 4 blocks to work out.


 
If you are really interested in Ninjutsu training, I'd suggest the following:

If you're interested in the Bujinkan, here are a number of schools to choose from.

If you're interested in Jinenkan, you can check this link out.

If you're interested in Genbukan, you can check this link out.

You can also check out some of Stephen Hayes' schools.  He teaches Toshindo.

There are a number of people here who train in the Bujinkan.  I'm sure they'd be happy to help you.  I know there are a few that train under Hayes.  I'm sure they can help you as well.  I think there may be some members from the other 2 arts here as well, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Omar B (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome guys, thanks for the help.  It always seemed kinda scetchy to me.  I've lived on this street for nearly 6 years and have never seen people leaving class there.  I know it's active because once in a while I'll pass by and see the lights on but I can't see inside.

There are a couple Bujinkan schools on that list that I could check out.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Nov 21, 2007)

Don't they automatically fail if they're seen leaving the premisis?


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Nov 28, 2007)

Omar B said:


> Hey guys. So I've got a question. Since I'm a karate guy and know next to nothing about ninja I wanted to find something out. There's a dojo up the street from my house that says it's Koga-Ryu, but the sign also has karate, juitsu, kickboxing and a whole bunch of other stuff. I've never seen inside the dojo because it's a door on the ground floor and the windows upstairs are always closed.
> 
> So is Koga-Ryu a legit form of ninjitsu? He seems to be listing off a few MAs on his sign. If the door were ever open I would go up there and sign up. Would be nice traveling 4 blocks to work out.


 
If I am correct, that is what Ashida Kim claims to teach...and to put it nicely, most people would not consider him legit. He may be just playing off the name though, as I don't really know much about ninjutsu. 

If you want to study ninjutsu then go with the bujinkan or toshindo. From my understanding, those are legit sources.


----------



## Kreth (Nov 28, 2007)

bigfootsquatch said:


> If you want to study ninjutsu then go with the bujinkan or toshindo. From my understanding, those are legit sources.


Genbukan and Jinenkan are legit as well. I would also say that the Shinken Bujutsu guys are legit. They are a Genbukan offshoot.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 28, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Genbukan and Jinenkan are legit as well. I would also say that the Shinken Bujutsu guys are legit. They are a Genbukan offshoot.


 
Kreth is right on in this respect!


----------



## newtothe dark (Nov 28, 2007)

Agreed with Kreth and Brian as always lol at least most of the time.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Nov 28, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> Don't they automatically fail if they're seen leaving the premisis?



No, they fail if they are SEEN.


----------



## Xiberia (Nov 29, 2007)

The only person that does teach Koga is Tanamura san.  As his family married into the Koga lineage he has links to the Koga side of the schools.  It is briefly touched upon, but most of the teaching is Iga.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 29, 2007)

Just to be fair concerning Mr. Tanemura he also created his own Ninjutsu ryu-ha from divine guidance on an Airplane.


----------



## tellner (Nov 29, 2007)

Xiberia said:


> The only person that does teach Koga is Tanamura san.  As his family married into the Koga lineage he has links to the Koga side of the schools.  It is briefly touched upon, but most of the teaching is Iga.




Umm, no. Not even. Take a look at the previous posts. The headmaster and _*all*_ of the students who might have been able to carry on the style died in 1966.


----------



## Monadnock (Nov 29, 2007)

tellner said:


> Umm, no. Not even. Take a look at the previous posts. The headmaster and _*all*_ of the students who might have been able to carry on the style died in 1966.


 
Yes, Koga-ryu Wada ha, correct? I'm not familiar with what line Tanemura may be associated with though.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 29, 2007)

Teller, to be fair Tanemura does in his book Genbukan Ninpo Bugei  he claim to teach Koga or elements of it. Also in his magazine Amatsu Tatara he claims to have been on an airplane in which divine guidance told him to become the Soke of a dead Ninjutsu ryu-ha. I suppose a Genbukan member(I would be an ex-Genbukan member) who is is a Shihan or above could answer those questions better.
interesting note is the Genbukan's Bagua and linerage.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Nov 29, 2007)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Teller, to be fair Tanemura does in his book Genbukan Ninpo Bugei  he claim to teach Koga or elements of it. Also in his magazine Amatsu Tatara he claims to have been on an airplane in which divine guidance told him to become the Soke of a dead Ninjutsu ryu-ha. I suppose a Genbukan member(I would be an ex-Genbukan member) who is is a Shihan or above could answer those questions better.



Wow. That's almost as bad a Paul deThouars saying that God gave him Bukti Negara in a dream. 
Yeah, right. More like dreaming up some way of not giving credit to Rudy Terlinden for years of Serah and Kung Fu San Soo instruction...


----------



## benkyoka (Nov 30, 2007)

tellner said:


> Umm, no. Not even. Take a look at the previous posts. The headmaster and _*all*_ of the students who might have been able to carry on the style died in 1966.



This is incorrect.  Fujita Seiko, the self-professed last practitioner of koga ryu wada-ha ninjutsu died in his home in Tokyo of cirhosis of the liver in 1966. 

check out http://fujitaseiko.tripod.com/page9.html


----------



## tellner (Nov 30, 2007)

Jude, give it a frickin' rest. I'm not interested in acquiring the psychoses and PTSD of the last generation. Nor do I wish to play "My teachers' is bigger than your teachers'." So kindly take it somewhere else. By preference, bury it far away where the stink won't infect the current students who have much better things to do than continue a stupid feud that should have ended decades ago.

Feel free to continue if you want. But I'm not going to be baited, so you'll look like a fool flapping your pie-hole by yourself.


----------



## Carol (Nov 30, 2007)

[playnice]Carol Kaur[/playnice]


----------

